# Kostenlose 1st-Level-Domain



## Avariel (18. Januar 2002)

Hi

Weis jemand von euch wo man eine kostenlose 1st-Level-Domain herkriegt?
(Iwein hat diese Frage schonmal in nem anderen Forum von Tutorials.de gestellt, aber die Antworten überzeugen mich nicht so ganz, und hier ist der Thread ausserdem wohl noch richtiger)

cu
Avariel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Januar 2002)

Gegenfrage *smile*, das heißt Info hungrig:

Nur den Domainnamen ohne Speicherplatz oder mit?

Werbefrei oder nicht?


----------



## Iwein (19. Januar 2002)

*1.LevelDomain*

Ich denke ma eine mit Webspace(falls möglich) ohne Werbung (falls möglich)^^  Aber sowas wirst du wohl nicht finden


----------



## sam (19. Januar 2002)

wenn ja: ruf mich mal an


----------



## Vitalis (20. Januar 2002)

Kostenlose Toplevel-Domain (Weiterleitung) 

Und Informationen dazu. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Iwein (20. Januar 2002)

*Umsonst*

Danke aber die kannte ich schon

Sonst vielleicht noch eine?(soll nicht unverschämt sein)


----------



## Avariel (21. Januar 2002)

@Vitalis: hm..kannte ich leider auch schon. Trotzdem danke

@Webcutdirector: Eigentlich egal. Hauptsache 1st-Level & irgendwas wo 
                 man drauf kommt. Jeder der irgendwas sucht, probiert 
                 wohl erstmal http://www.irgendwas.com bzw .de, sogar noch 
                 vor der Suchmaschine.


----------



## SirNeo (21. Januar 2002)

Habe auch schon lange versucht so etwas zu bekommen, bevor ich mich entschlossen habe monatlich was für ne Domain zu zahlen. Mit .de oder .com wirst du wohl wenig Erfolg haben etwas kostenlos zu finden. Zumal die Regestrierung von einer Domain was kostet und selbst die Domainanbieter mit Werbung diese kosten nicht tragen werden.

Wenn man sich die Preise bei der Denic mal ansieht weiß man auch warum, auch wenn diese bestimmt Rabatte bekommen.
Preistabelle


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *@Vitalis: hm..kannte ich leider auch schon. Trotzdem danke
> 
> @Webcutdirector: Eigentlich egal. Hauptsache 1st-Level & irgendwas wo
> ...



Das einzige was mir zur Zeit einfällt:

Umleitung mit echter Domain ( ob 1st-Level ist mir zur Zeit nicht bekannt.

Der Link: http://www.freecity.de/

Nicht ganz aber fast umsonst!


----------

